# Creme puffs



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Many years ago while I was still living in UK we could buy creme puffs, they were great big puffs with large cracks over them, the only embellishment they had other that the fresh cream inside was a dusting of confectioners sugar over the top.
How did they make them "explode" like that, ???? qahtan


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

I made some Eclairs and Cream Puffs today, soo yummy. I like!

16 oz Water, Milk (half milk/half water)
8 oz butter
1 tsp salt
12 oz bread flour
1lb 4 oz eggs

Method

Combine the liquid, butter and salt in a pot and bring to a full "rolling" boil
Remove the pan from the heat and add the flour (stir quickly)
Return pan to heat (lower fire) and stir until the dough forms a ball and not sticking to the sides of the pot
Transfer dough in a clean bowl (mix with hand) or into a mixer - mix until dough is cool
Beat in eggs a little at a time. When all the eggs are absorbed, the paste is ready
Line parchment paper in sheet pan and pipe approx. 2cm bulbs (Cream puffs) or 2 in long (Eclairs)
At first, bake for 425 degrees for 10 mins then lower heat to 375 degrees until well browned and crisp
Mini Eclairs and Mini Cream Pufffs on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks, but I am looking for the cream puffs that really really puff and as I said look like they explode, The regular eclairs / puffs I have no problem, it's just these big puffs I can't get, I think some thing extra has to be added to the recipe..... qahtan.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Well i'm intrigued. 
I've live all over the uk and cant think what you mean. I look forward to finding out


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Maybe you are not all that old,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,or should I say not old enough to know of them.
The thing I cannot even find a picture of the ones I mean, They were at least 3 inches in diameter and about the same high, with big wide cracks in them, the puffs were filled with whipped cream and as I said a dusting of icing sugar over top.
But then there are many other beauties from way back that one does not see any more, one like Othellos which I make quite often but it took me a long time to find exactly what I was looking for.. ))),, 

qahtan
If you do find them you will I know enjoy them ;-)))))


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Othellos? What are they?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

You are interested in cake and pastry and bread baking ??????

Othellos are small ball of sponge preferably NOT genoese, hollowed out leaving about 1/4 inch wall, filled with whipped cream, then coated with a chocolate icing chocolate ones have a crystalized violet on top, to make a variety they look nice when some are coated with coffee , or pink, or pale violet or ,,,,,,,,,
Some recipes called for the sponge to be painted inside with warmed apricot jam, but I don't I like as is and the chocolate coated.. yum

Another one you may not know is brandy ceam roll, a real hitt for company.

qahtan


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Always keen to learn cakes and pastries i've never heard of qahtan. My indian assistant introduced me to Burfi and Laddo. Majorly sweet but they were superb. The taste and fragrance of cardomon in a sweet is amazing. She brings a few round to us whenever someone in her circle has a baby. They make hundreds as celebratory treats

Othellos sound a wee bit like fondant fancies - delicate teatime treats

Are the brandy cream rolls like brandy snaps then?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

it's a what you call in UK swiss roll shape cut into slices to serve.

Othellos are single serve not small like petite fours. 

qahtan.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Qahtan,

Could you possibly be talking about something my mother once made (out of the Better homes and garden cookbook, you know red plaid cover) called popovers?

They are made in a similar fashion to the Yorkshire pudding. Greased tins into the hot oven, batter dropped into hot tins. The difference being instead of meat drippings plain old shortening is used and they are topped with sweet stuff.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

:lips::lips::lips::lips::lips:

Oh yes!!! Yorkshire pudding straight out of the oven with golden syrup and cream. Fraid i cant eat it as sexily as Nigella Lawson tho. i resemble a pig at a trough more llike.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for the idea, but no I am sorry to say are not the ones I am looking for.
qahtan

eclairs.

.http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58/qahtan/eclairs.jpg

Yorkshires/Popovers

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58...n/000_0006.jpg


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you referring to croquembouche? If not I'll ask my head chef (culinary)tomorrow


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Croquembouche is a pyramid type dessert consisting of Mini(pate e choux) cream buffs. It is stacked useing caramel or other type sugar to hold it together then drizzled with same. It is normally made at christmas time for parties.

I believe what this person is looking for is a huge cream puff which is bagged out over 2 1/2 to 3 inches.
Bakers amonia is added to raw mix which when heated forms a gas and makes them rise more and hold their shape.Many years ago in the local bakeries you could buy these but unfortunatly today there are few local bakeries.:lol:


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Thank you, I am sure this is what I am looking for, I felt sure there must have been some thing added to recipe to make it expand like it does.......;-))))).

now how much Bakers amonia, to what amount of flour/eggs etc....

thanks again, qahtan


----------

